# Orlando Florida in february



## Gudmann (Jun 6, 2012)

*Wthat stores to visit in Orlando Florida in february ?*

I'll be visiting in south of Orlando for two weeks in february. What are good LBS's to visit ?

I'm a bit partial to Specialized, but far from the exclusion of others.


----------



## Gudmann (Jun 6, 2012)

Any suggestions on stores to visit in Orlando ?

I'm mostly looking for MTB or Touring shoes, SPD pedals and other accessories.

I've gone over the stores listed on the Specialized website and am hoping for recommendation on them or others not listed there.


----------



## Slip Stream (Jul 19, 2002)

Buy them online. 

SPD pedals are differentiated by weight and appearance. Of all the SPD pedals collected, my favorite are red and 250 grams. They cost $20-30. They work as well as the 220 gram black pair that cost $120 and they are red. 

European shoes fit snugger (smaller) than US/Japanese shoes. Most important shoe component is the sole. If you can get a good deal on carbon fiber sole shoes, pull the trigger. Nashbar featured a CF MTB shoe in today's e-mailer for less than $100.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Orange Cycle is the premier shop in Orlando - and probably in all of Florida - and they carry Specialized (full line). I've been to many shops along the east coast and Orange is probably the best stocked of any. Its a pleasure to be in their store.

Ocala has a pretty good shop too and they carry Trek (Ocala Bike Center).


----------



## brokenarrowjbe (Jan 12, 2013)

Ocala also has the Santos bike shop, canon dale/giant, brick city and top gear felt/mercx, etc.


----------



## Jpope42 (Jan 14, 2013)

Also try David's Cycle in College Park, a few blocks from Orange cycle. They carry Trek, not sure about the Specialized stuff.


----------



## Gudmann (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks for all these suggestions - they are very helpful.

Any recommendation on where to rent a road bike for half a day or so?

Preferably where I and a friend might just rent and ride a nice route for a while that is at most a short car ride away. We will have trunk space for two bikes with the front tires off.


----------



## Slip Stream (Jul 19, 2002)

Florida is a vacation destination. Most shops have rentals. Pump you coordinates into google and search nearby bike shops. Pick up the phone and find your best deal.
Be forewarned, rentals are usually beach cruisers or road racers, not the MTB it appears you want as per your SPD? above. Everything south of the Tampa, Orlando, space coast line is flat and swamp ridden.


----------

